# What Wallabies shall I get?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

So i've decided to get more wallabies, and can't decide between albino bennetts or Parmas. I've have Bennetts, but albinos look amazing, but Parmas are small, cute and fluffy :flrt:
so, what do you think?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

My mate has Parmas, and they're REALLY skittish......they keep killing the joeys too


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I want parmas so badly!!!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well idk what their pricing is in the Uk, but i say 300 for a pair is a steal!
I guess i'll go with the bennetts then, Will sure to post when i get young ones :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

have to speak as I find - I only have experience with 2 parmas, one male one female and our female is not skittish at all. The male is though!
They are relocated at the moment so I am waiting for updated pics/video that i could post (lost all mine from when they lived here)
don't forget parmas are fairly gregarious but they are thought to be solitary in the wild so no real need to get two. You could just start with one. Our two 'socialise' somewhat but also sort of bark at each other aswell. Two males would be a no-no.


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

We've got both species at my college, and all our Parmas are skittish and hard to handle. This might not be the case for all though.

We have a handsome hand reared Bennetts wallaby, he is very calm and we can handle him fine. Even our non hand reared ones (don't think wild is the correct term here ) are quite chillaxed little dudes. 

That's all I really know about them, hope it helps.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I ended up getting neither as it turns out that "Ill collect them tomorrow" meant to the breeder "If someone comes earlier, be more than free to sell to them!"
What a waste of a 3 hour drive :lol2:


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

yugimon121 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I ended up getting neither as it turns out that "Ill collect them tomorrow" meant to the breeder "If someone comes earlier, be more than free to sell to them!"
> What a waste of a 3 hour drive :lol2:


Wow, nice :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

yugimon121 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I ended up getting neither as it turns out that "Ill collect them tomorrow" meant to the breeder "If someone comes earlier, be more than free to sell to them!"
> What a waste of a 3 hour drive :lol2:


You've GOT to be kidding!! :gasp:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> You've GOT to be kidding!! :gasp:


Nope, I even called him before I left!
Yet another reason why us southerners hate Northern Ireland :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

yugimon121 said:


> Nope, I even called him before I left!
> Yet another reason why us southerners hate Northern Ireland :lol2:


That is just.... Amazing :gasp:


----------

